# Spinning Reel Advice?



## mvmoore8986 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking to purchase a new spinning reel, it would be used for walleye jigging and casting for bass. Last one I purchased was the Shimano Sahara. Happy with it, but now just ready for another reel. Any suggestions? Not looking to spend over $80. Thanks guys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimJim (Jan 4, 2012)

I have 6 Shimano Spirex reels. Trouble-free and great drag system. Best under $100 reels I have used. Some people don't like the double handle. I have no problem with it.


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

I second the spirex love it. Double drag line trigger all I fish with.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

make sure you get one close to the same weight as your last reel if it was a balanced setup. plenty to choose from.
http://www.ffo-tackle.com/ProductDi...ng&PassProdCat1=Reels&SearchLevel=3&ProdBrand=


----------



## mvmoore8986 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea my Dad has a Spirex, the double is what leans me away from it, I wonder if I can find a replacement single online because it is for sure a smooth reel.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mvmoore8986 (Nov 6, 2011)

ebijack said:


> make sure you get one close to the same weight as your last reel if it was a balanced setup. plenty to choose from.
> http://www.ffo-tackle.com/ProductDi...ng&PassProdCat1=Reels&SearchLevel=3&ProdBrand=


That's a nice site, thanks man. And yeah I'm looking into the same weight as well.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

mvmoore8986 said:


> That's a nice site, thanks man. And yeah I'm looking into the same weight as well.


sign up for their e-mail, you get lots of 10 to 40 % off and free shipping. and always free something like gulp etc. I bought 3 rods from them and got a free adj. plastic shipping tube. they have always done right by me. I buy pretty much all my line from them along with reels etc.


----------



## mvmoore8986 (Nov 6, 2011)

ebijack said:


> sign up for their e-mail, you get lots of 10 to 40 % off and free shipping. and always free something like gulp etc. I bought 3 rods from them and got a free adj. plastic shipping tube. they have always done right by me. I buy pretty much all my line from them along with reels etc.


Going to sign up today! Thanks dude!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Mitchell guy here, I've been fishing with (Original and "A"s, the "Made in France" ones.) 300's, 308/408's for 30+ years. They're as old school as you can get and are tough as nails. You can still find some of the brand new old style one's on EBay pretty cheap and I actually still see one around now and again at a big-box store. A few years back I picked up a couple of their Avocet II Silver series in UL (4bb) and use them for both hard and soft water, pretty nice little real for around twenty bucks. I might try a "gold" series (8BB), those can be had for under $40.00. 

Oh, I've got a few very nice older Shimano's from a member here, they get their line wet now and again too.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Burksee on the older Mitchells... I killed two of the new ones though. Zebco Cardinal 3-4 are the reel to have IMO, new are pricey but available, used are great and there are plenty of parts around.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

Check out Pflueger President line of reels. Under $60 and very dependable.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

mvmoore8986 said:


> Yea my Dad has a Spirex, the double is what leans me away from it, I wonder if I can find a replacement single online because it is for sure a smooth reel.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I fish Spirex (rear drag) as well. Posted up replacement handle info a bit ago. I replaced all my double handles with Sedona singles (same frame or at least close enough). $12.50 each (plus shipping) through Shimano. Order by part number - meaning order the corresponding Sedona model handle number (1500, 2500, 4000 etc) to what model Spirex you have. I have Spirex 4000's so I ordered Sedona model 4000 handles. 

At $59.99 plus $12.50 for the handle, you'll still be under or right at $80 with shipping. Great value in my view and still getting a self centering bail with trigger release. I prefer this set up over my Symetre.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=408517


----------



## mvmoore8986 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help I appreciate it! I did have a Mitchell awhile back, it wasn't expensive at all, Mitchell Phazer PH 1000. Simple cheap spinning reel but was smooth and held up until I lost it! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

pflueger is whare its at i have a president on every rod i own you cant kill them


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Burksee said:


> ...........
> 
> Oh, I've got a few very nice older Shimano's from a member here, they get their line wet now and again too.


:lol:
I sure hope you beat them up a lil bit now & again Gary!
I got a few new Daiwa's, but I bet they don't last as long as some of my Shimano reels....
I have the double paddles on all eight of my Spirex reels (Flash made me a HELLUVA deal on a pair a while back - thanks again!) and I love them, the instant anti-reverse spiel is never an issue, but there's a few guys that will tell you when I set the hook at a bass tournament - I can even bend a Gamakatsu 3/0 if I try....
:lol:

Paul ought to be along to chew me out about that Daiwa statement _any minute _now......
:evilsmile
RAS


----------



## FallDreamer (Dec 15, 2010)

I have fished bass and walleye tournaments for years i also fish steelhead and salmon religiously i have NEVER NEVER broke or had a shimano spinning reel give up the ghost. I have 4 stradics and 4 symetres spend a little more money and have a fishing reels for life. Stay away from diawa i have 2 i spent almost 200 dollars on each one now they sit on the shelf.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you ever use or have you considered a bait caster?
For all but the real light stuff or fly gear, I use level winds almost all the time.
Once you master them you won't go back. 
The quality and innovations that have come to the bait casters over the last decade makes the learning curve way shorter.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Davelobi said:


> Do you ever use or have you considered a bait caster?
> For all but the real light stuff or fly gear, I use level winds almost all the time.
> Once you master them you won't go back.
> The quality and innovations that have come to the bait casters over the last decade makes the learning curve way shorter.


I usually toss baits 50/50 with my bait casters - troll fall eyes about 50/50 too.
Some guys just _prefer _a spinning rig, and to think a few years ago I was _terrified_ to haul off & RIP a long cast with a bait caster in the black of night.....

:lol:

I have a disk going South in my neck and using a B/C with jerk baits beats me up much worse than a spinning rig, but for horsing a sow - you can't go wrong there either.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Jace said:


> pflueger is whare its at i have a president on every rod i own you cant kill them


Yes you can. :lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------

